# Snows in SW MN?



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if anybody hunts snows in SW MN? I live here but, I have seen VERY FEW Snows. Anyone hunt in this area, any luck at all?

Thanks
Shootnmiss09


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

They are there right now. Check your PMs


----------



## eredlinger (Mar 23, 2008)

I was wondering if they are still here. I just got the go ahead to take off during the week and would LOVE to shoot snows in Minnesota. Any birds still around after allthe snow?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I drove home in the snow storm thursday night and seen huntable numbers in minnesota, almost an hour past the border too.. Might be tugh too find them but i would bet if you found them that you could do pretty well being there shouldnt be much hunting pressure in the state.. If you give a shot let me know how you did.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Been hearing of a few guys actually doing fairly well. The only thing is it is kinda hit and miss in MN. Birds one day, gone the next. Chances are you could find a few to get a shot at. I did a couple years ago.


----------



## drakeslayer6 (Oct 6, 2007)

Been hunting them in the far southwest corner for about a week straight now and have been doing fairly well. Best day at 19 and that is by myself.


----------



## eredlinger (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds like a good day with 19. I want to head down this week, but this weekend is my anniversary.  I was thinking The Pipestone, Lake Benton Area or should I head further south?


----------



## drakeslayer6 (Oct 6, 2007)

Quit a few geese around pipestone but it seems anywhere the geese were I could not get permission. I hunted about a half hour south of stone.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

If you drive that far you should jsut drive another hour and be on wads of birds.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have seen a few come through in the past couple years. But not a ton of numbers. If you had a visiable spread I bet one could decoy some migrators.


----------



## drakeslayer6 (Oct 6, 2007)

It may sound weird but this year I hunted the first couple weeks in south dakota and had problems decoying. I went to minnesota and it seemed as though the birds were much easier to decoy. I guess it helps that you dont even see anyone else out in mn and there is no one driving up and down the road jumping in ditches.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

ding ding ding we have the correct answer! :thumb: :thumb: 
And that is what the jumpers do NOT want to hear at all, that their actions are making it very difficult to harvest geese.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone hunt snows near Fergus Falls MN? I have seen a couple flocks are there and I have seen a couple pairs around Battle Lake.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't get permission in MN, no way i don't believe it. :lol: 
MY LAND!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If people have a hard time getting permission, just go work with a farmer for a summer, and then all of his friends and he will let you hunt on their land.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I tell ya I was out not to far west of Mankato and seen a few flocks floating around. Nothing to much to brag about, possibly enough for me to head out there this weekend. Quite of few specks mixed in with Canadas, that was pretty cool to see!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

if a guy knows where and when to look there can be some decent hunting in sw and w minnesota; problem is you have to shoot around all the damn specks that fly with them!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

if anyone wants to hunt snows in MN PM me i can maybe set up a spot in south west MN. dont have any snow decoys but can borrow some or if you have them lets try to hunt PM me


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody hunt them near willmar or sacred heart or marshall i have seen 1 flock of snows EVER flying up the mn river. theres tons of canadas around though i seen a pair just south of battle lake today as well


----------



## wdevlieger (Mar 29, 2006)

Im originally from the marshall area its tuff down there for snows, over Easter I shot 10 in two days over at a friends but for someone to travel down their and set up a flock they are crazy, drive out to the Dakotas, or maybe the most SW you can get in minnesota good luck fellas, and it your dieing to hunt marshall pm me and i can get you hooked up but no promises on a "great" hunt


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i live maybe 30min away from marshall in the fall-spring


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

trapper_2 said:


> i live maybe 30min away from marshall in the fall-spring


Off topic, but I justed wanted to say that I grew up in Marshall, class of 1990.

Small world!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks guys! I have seen some since i asked the question to. So next year hopefully i can get out and try to hunt them.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Is there many snows around the marshal walnut grove, tracey, milroy area??? no some farmers around there


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I've heard of more positive reports of Snows in MN than I ever have, and I mean not small flocke, but flocks of 5k+. Not sure if because the drier condititions in the Dakotas they took a more easterly trek this year or what the reason is. But definitely huntable #s in MN. I know yesterday western MN had good numbers yet. Not sure further south with the snow they had the other day, and now again today where the S&Bs went to, or if stayed put for the last week in SW MN.


----------



## Fleshsmith (Mar 24, 2008)

I went down to the Ruthton WMA and bagged one snow on Sunday, about 7:15pm. I had been out there since 2:30pm. There were small numbers in flight but they were pretty consistent, nothing low enough to shoot though. I'm new to goose hunting so all I had was a 12ga, a dozen shells and some swamp boots. Went into the marsh and waited... a long time. The one I bagged came in really low so I count myself lucky.

I don't know any of the farmers in the area (I'm originally from New Ulm, MN) but wish I did as at least two fields near that WMA had a few hundred snows in em.

But I did get one and it'll taste pretty damn good tonight.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

saw a nice flock yesterday when i was traveling on I 94 going east of barnsville MN


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How far east?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> I've heard of more positive reports of Snows in MN than I ever have, and I mean not small flocke, but flocks of 5k+. Not sure if because the drier condititions in the Dakotas they took a more easterly trek this year or what the reason is. But definitely huntable #s in MN. I know yesterday western MN had good numbers yet. Not sure further south with the snow they had the other day, and now again today where the S&Bs went to, or if stayed put for the last week in SW MN.


have you heard if laq a parle has any over there? im not sure if i spelled that rite either


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't think anyone knows how to spell it, let alone say it.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Theres a nice bunch of bird in my area pass shot a few nothing to special.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

the geese were right before barnesville it was a flock that consist of about 1k of birds


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Yup,on sunday coming home from SoDak,hwy 12 between Holloway and Danvers.


----------

